# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  My original lucid dream

## SpaceGod

This dream happened long before I discovered lucid dreaming, so it's a little hazy. However, this dream was particularly cool to me, as I would consider it my first lucid dream, the one that the memory of drove me to learn about lucid dreaming, years later.

I was walking through a city, when all of a sudden, I fell off a bridge I was apparently on. I couldn't swim out of the water, no matter how hard I tried. I inhale by accident. When I don't start to die, I realize that I'm dreaming. So I simply made the water disappear and climbed out. I sit on a curb and look up. Up, amongst the clouds, I noticed something. Focusing, I realize that it is ruins, suspended on the underside of the clouds. My heart races with excitement as I fantasize about what they could be. Before I try to find out, I wake up out of sheer excitement.

Many years later, or late last year, if you prefer, I watched a video about dreams. One of the things mentioned was lucid dreams. Memories of the dream come flooding back to me, and now... Well, now I'm typing this. And I'm still working to revisit that dream world and find out what those ruins could have been.

----------

